# Changed EPH25+ Packaging? Comes In A Blue Bottle



## finewine (Mar 25, 2009)

Firstly evening gents apologies to make my 1st post on the forum a question, but could someone a bit more knowledgeable confirm the EPH25 i just received now comes in a blue bottle and is the same stuff as the origanal, only ever seen it advertised in white/yellow cap. Thanks in advance gents:beer: Steve


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

if you mean this one...










then yes as i have the same one and works well for me


----------



## finewine (Mar 25, 2009)

Guess/should be pukka! Trusted forum sponser but not like most supplements could be knocked up by anyone with regard the packaging/labeling compared to mainstream brands. Then you can't get it from mainstream suppliers can you 'wink' :rockon:










cheers

steve


----------



## chrisni1986 (Jan 7, 2008)

ive seen them with green and orange tops.. think there all legit tho...


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

They are legit hun!


----------



## finewine (Mar 25, 2009)

Serving of PHD Wired along with a EPH25+ best pre-workout mix i've ever used! wether your a whats on the label gent or just go by that feel great factor! :thumb: opinions and thoughts of an old but seasoned gent

steve


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

they come into the country unlabeled, different coloured tubs and lids are to stop it looking like its always same thing coming in.


----------



## finewine (Mar 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> they come into the country unlabeled, different coloured tubs and lids are to stop it looking like its always same thing coming in.


Thanks for that insight:thumbup1:

steve:beer:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

They change labels and colours all the time,

as Zara mentioned.


----------



## dek (Nov 23, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy EPH now. I lost my old suppliers number and his edinburgh stall is no longer there.

Cheers

D


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

dont think we could say....... just google it you wont have to look far i promise


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

won't have to look far at all!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kkaz (May 1, 2009)

I just got my Eph25+ in a blue bottle !!!! I did ordered it from Eph web site, I have tried taking 3 capsules before work out with NO Effect Wot So Ever!!!!! ( Fake Fake )

plz guys buy it from sponsors then you know you're getting a proper stuff.

Looks like I'll be giving a New Image a try for my order now.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

kkaz said:


> I just got my Eph25+ in a blue bottle !!!! I did ordered it from Eph web site, I have tried taking 3 capsules before work out with NO Effect Wot So Ever!!!!! ( Fake Fake )
> 
> plz guys buy it from sponsors then you know you're getting a proper stuff.
> 
> Looks like I'll be giving a New Image a try for my order now.


Bought some last month which came in the blue bottle, but only tried one today.

I have never taken epherdrine before and was expecting them to be a right buzz for my workout. Well, took it 30-45min before workout and felt absolutley F A!!!!! Think I may have even yawned a couple of times.

Gave 2 to a mate last night to try who normally does his own stack and said he felt a little buzz but nothing else! Looks like I bought some dud's also.

Think this purchase has put me off EPH25+ for good now, shall have to look into T5's or grenades instead??


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

Come in all colours m8 i sent off for some a while ago and they came in the name of outrage same ingrediants they work very well


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

t5 ftw!


----------

